

CRU Emails were Leaked Before they were Hacked. BBC Correspondent Ignored Tip - mnemonicsloth
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1231763/BBC-weatherman-ignored-leaked-climate-row-emails.html

======
bdfh42
My Grandmother would have described the content of this post as "gossip". And
gossip was not something she approved of.

Best filed under "so what?" and ignored.

